# Lush



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm going to Lush today for the first time at lunch...what should I try?  Any suggestions?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just go there for inspiration, to sniff and try everything and then leave, which totally annoys the sellers   
I just don't want to use soaps that have been touched by everyone and a lot of their stuff is far beyond my budget. I'd rather spend $50 on supplies  :wink: 
Prepare for a huge headache afterwards though...


----------



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

Very true!  That's the main reason I'm going...for inspiration.  I want to get a bubble bar.  I've been working on making those so wanted to see what there's was like.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 20, 2010)

I went to Lush just last nite for inspiration myself.

I suggest the 9to5 lotion cleanser, the Trichnomania Solid shampoo,
the honey i shrunk the kids soap, and the Massage bars.

Unlike many people I don't really like 90% of the fragrances
used in Lush. There are a few choice exceptions which I'm happy
that Daystar's "The Collection" carry quality FOs that are close.

I only like 3 main Fragrances from Lush. 

Reasoning behind inspiration:

9to5 is really just a thin lotion and people are to smear it on
and take it off for cleansing.  - hello we can do that ladies...

Trichnomania solid shampoo - love the smell  even though 
I can't use alot of solid shampoos cause i have scalp issues.
It's probably a good one for most others due to it being
for Dry types supposedly.

Honey I washed the kids - love the toffeeish smell.
I hate the soap itself cause I too think it's icky to buy 
soap that a ton of people have touched and fondled. 
That and I can make better.

Massage lotion Bars - WE can soooo do better. I noticed
that ALL of the bars have the heavy Cocoa butter smell
coming through which clouds some really nice Fragrances
in these products.   You know we cal all make these
simplistic bars better and with deodorized cocoa butter
or better butters!

Good luck sweets and hope you post us about your "haul"
and experience!


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 21, 2010)

Was there just the weekend gone.....
You definitely need to get a solid shampoo cause I know u like them.
I went with...
Solid shampoo... The blonde.
Solid conditioner.
Spice curls soap.
Daddy-o purple toner shampoo.
Comforter bubble bar.
& Buffy...... some of my favs.

I'm a lush addict...I don't care....judge me.... Lush is awesome...sls or not.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I didn't get to go yesterday...I'm hoping I can go today.  If not then tomorrow!  It's not too far from my work so I keep planning on going during lunch...then I get pulled into meetings and those usually turn into lunch meetings.  Ugh.  Busy week!  

So I think I'll get a bubble bar, solid shampoo, maybe the Buffy thing...

Lol, Nattynoo!  No judgement from me!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2010)

Two things I want to try from there: BIG shampoo and Veganese conditioner.

That place gives me a major headache.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 21, 2010)

Same here, can't be in there for over 15 minutes... Really strange, especially since all of my soaps are curing in my bedroom closet and I have no problem with that  :?


----------



## Mayren (Oct 21, 2010)

I just picked up the Veganese conditioner the other nite to take home because they claim it's their mildest conditioner.

FWIW - my mini review:

OOB it doesn't smell much but when using it has a faintly lemony whiff
to it.  My hair isn't weighed down and it's okay as a detangler, but
I have baby fine hair with a small wave curl to it so I need that fine 
line gray area that is light conditioner but tames frizz and it does
not.  
I guess if I were to take a few extra minutes in the morning
to actually use a touch of pomade or smoothing gel then my frizz
and flyaways would be okay.

I will say my hair is lighter and softer than my more heavy conditioners.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2010)

I have fine hair too, and it dries out easily. I use a moderate amount of product on it and style it every morning with heat. It's super straight too and I don't get any frizz, just looking for something to detangle and make my hair soft. So it sounds like it could go either way with that!

All the reviews for BIG shampoo on the Lush site are so good... sooo tempted to try it. I would love a good volume shampoo. I have been there, sniffed, sniffed, left. Too expensive.

Hey Amanda.........................    Make me some BIG shampoo ?!?!?!!!!! (then scent it with vanilla chai and charge me 1/2 the price!!! LOL)

I may have to look into making something like this myself.  :shock: I'm  getting there....!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 21, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Hey Amanda.........................    Make me some BIG shampoo ?!?!?!!!!! (then scent it with vanilla chai and charge me 1/2 the price!!! LOL)
> 
> I may have to look into making something like this myself.  :shock: I'm  getting there....!



Wow, that's interesting.  So it's a shampoo salt scrub for your hair.   Yikes!  That's expensive! $22.95 for 11.6 oz.  And I bet 50% is salt!

Sea Salt (Sodium Chloride),Sodium Laureth Sulfate,Fresh Organic Lemon Infusion (Citrus limonum),Fresh Sea Water (Aqua),Toothed Wrack Seaweed Infusion (Fucus serratus),Cocamide DEA,Lauryl Betaine,Fresh Organic Lime Juice (Citrus aurantifolia),Extra Virgin Coconut Oil (Cocos nucifera),Neroli Oil (Citrus amara),Mandarin Oil (Citrus nobilis),Vanilla Absolute (Vanilla planifolia),Orris Absolute (Iris florentina),*Limonene,*Linalool,*Benzyl Benzoate,Coumarin,Perfume.

You should try and make it!  Crap!  Now I want to try and make something like it.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/ba ... bubble-gum

Wow!  8.95 for sugar, jojoba oil and flavor oil!


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 21, 2010)

What is this LUSH you all keep talking about???  I went to the website...I'm not familiar with Lush.  There isn't one in my area.  The closest one it 150 miles from me.  Is it like Bath & Body Works?  Is it a national chain?


----------



## Mayren (Oct 21, 2010)

I dunno - back in my apprentice hairdressing days I'd never
give a volumizing product to anyone with dry hair or scalp.
That usually dries it out more since the dry parts are screaming
for moisture and moisture locking ingredients.

I see a ton of salts and  citrus to accompany the sulfates but
the Coconut oil is so far down the list that surely it can't add
much moisture.

I know in theory you can take a salt bar made with coconut oil
and salt to your skin but it needs to be superfatted to be 
wonderous right?  Same theory here..

Where's the fatting aka moisture agents in this shampoo?


Mrs. Fusion 

Yes LUSH is an International Chain of Bath and Body type 
products who try to be green, get rid of alot of packaging,
and try to trim off preservatives where possible. 
sorta.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 21, 2010)

Mayren - I'm a hairdresser too!!

They claim The Blonde solid shampoo will lighten blonde hair. I don't know if it lightened it but it sure as hell dried it out!! Must admit my blonde was brighter but probably only due to it stripping it clean...LOL. The kids love it though......expensive for the kids at $133/kg here in Australia.

Agriffin - what would be their solid & liquid surfactants in that shampoo recipe?? SLS & cocamide DEA..... but is the sls liquid & cocamide solid????? Just curious how they hold that together with so much liquids... especially with lemon juice & sea salt water being up there at the top of their list..... here in Australia we have to list highest volume first. They don't use SCI....????? Their recipe confuses me.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 21, 2010)

(hehe i don't hairdress anymore but i did at one time)


Not Agriffin but
to me the surfactants look like Cocamide DEA, Lauryl Betaine, working
with the main SLS surfactant

Of course this is served up in a pot/jar not a solid hunk of shampoo

I also agree that most of their shampoos strip your hair.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 21, 2010)

Ohhh... ok... didn't realise that one was not solid... no wonder so much liquid... off to look for it...hehehe
Mayren - Too many kiddies around here for me to be hairdressing still... 15yrs was enough to send me balmy anyway.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't know I needed to scrub my lips... thanks for the tip, Lush...

Yeah Amanda, the thing is reeeally salty, it's at least half salt if not more. $22 for salt and lime juice.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 22, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I didn't know I needed to scrub my lips... thanks for the tip, Lush...



It does help to prevent dry/cracked lips during the winter months; but I scrub with a soft, clean toothbrush. 
Works just as good and $8.95 is... ridiculous


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 22, 2010)

I actually don't mind a lip scrub.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Mayren said:
			
		

> I also agree that most of their shampoos strip your hair.




no more, no less than maybe Pantene, do you think? or other regular shampoos from the store, Herbal Essences?


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 22, 2010)

I definitely find the one I got 'The Blonde' stripped wayyyyyy more than store bought. I had to double condition.
The DaddyO purple toner shampoo....same thing.


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like BIG shampoo, but it doesn't lather spectacularly.

I loved their Karma Komba solid shampoo but they recently changed their formulas and I haven't tried the reformulated one.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I went in today.  I didn't get anything.  It actually smelled pretty good...not as over powering as I thought it would be.  It was a pretty small store.  

2 things really irritated me. 

It was NASTY!  All of the wooden product displays had stuff caked up, gloppy goop glopped everywhere.  There where alot of open things for testing that were cakey and nasty looking.  Lol, there was a kid poking his fingers in some face mask display thing.      

And...the girl kept following me around asking me if I needed help.  I kept telling her I'm fine...just browsing.  Then she came back up to me and asked me if I've been there before.  I said no, but was familiar with their products from looking online.  She seriously came up to me no less than 5 times. 

Anywho...still want to try some stuff.  Maybe I'll order online.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the smell of the Strawberry massage bars too. forgot about that.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 23, 2010)

I love the smell of Karma....and the bath bombs give me great ideas!  But way too spendy when I know I can make a reasonable facsimile for less than half.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 23, 2010)

Agriffin - have to say the whole handy hands on thing was a bit too much for me too. I think they need to have a sample/tester out for each product & the rest set back or something. I know myself I picked up & sniffed just about every single line they had.....hmmmmm..... imagine how many people do.  The soaps I purchased were fresh cut from the log.....I asked for fresh cut....LOL.

My Shimmy Shimmy bar was 'old'. It had a strange smell to it....old smell. Wasn't happy bout that one bit.

The kids have been into the comforter bar & its pretty good. I cannot get my solid bubble bars to bubble like that. The slsa clearly doesn't sud as good as sls.


----------

